# Bruce Peninsula 2010



## Wendy (Jun 3, 2010)

Just got back from our annual trip to the Bruce Peninsula. We missed the Calypso this year as the warm spring sped up their growth and the flowers didn't last long. I did manage to find two Early Coralroot though...never found that one before. The Striped Coralroot was late this year...it wasn't in bloom yet but not far off.
The clump of Cyp reginae is bloming in a ditch beside the road in full sun.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 3, 2010)

That must be some place to visit! Very interesting to see the C. reginae in such an exposed position. Was this a dune, a seepage bog, or...? I like the magical floating leaf behind the Corallorhiza too! :rollhappy:

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Wendy (Jun 3, 2010)

The ditch is very dry and exposed. It seems so odd that it would grow there but there must be _something_ special about the area. 
Yep...a magic floating leaf :rollhappy: The flowers were so tiny that the camera didn't want to focus on them so I had to use a 'backdrop'. LOL!


----------



## John M (Jun 3, 2010)

Great to see these photos. Thanks. Odd that the reginae was growing in such a dry, sunny spot. How on earth did a seed germinate there and the little seedling survive long enough to get some deep roots!? It's a very big plant, maybe when it first germinated, the ditch, a man-made environment, was more wet for some reason?


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 3, 2010)

nice pics, must be nice trip as well


----------



## Kevin (Jun 3, 2010)

John M said:


> Great to see these photos. Thanks. Odd that the reginae was growing in such a dry, sunny spot. How on earth did a seed germinate there and the little seedling survive long enough to get some deep roots!? It's a very big plant, maybe when it first germinated, the ditch, a man-made environment, was more wet for some reason?



I agree with your hypothesis of the moisture, but it is not unusual for reginae to grow in full sun. However, I have never seen such a robust plant in full sun. Usually the ones in full sun are single growth and single flowered.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanx for sharing.


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow great photos! I'd like to go there some day.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 3, 2010)

You and Robin went together? Cool!


----------



## Wendy (Jun 4, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> You and Robin went together? Cool!



If you are refering to me Dot, then no. I went with my husband Steve.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Jun 4, 2010)

Nice, Wendy! We did in fact cross paths. I was there from Tuesday to Saturday and some of my shots are over in Non-Slipper Orchid Photos. I'm jealous of your C. reginae sighting; I found some not yet in bloom at Singing Sands, possibly my favorite spot there being a Ram's Head superfan.


----------



## Dido (Jun 6, 2010)

Really nice pictures. 
Love the arientum at most. 
Would really like to see one one day.


----------

